# Univega Alpina SL-240 für meinen Neffen



## _PETE_ (7. Juni 2015)

Da ich selbst (noch) keine Kinder habe, brauchte ich eine Ausrede um ein Kinderbike aufzubauen.
Zum Glück habe ich 3 Neffen und eine Nichte 

Bei einem meiner Neffen stand/steht ein 24" Rad auf dem Programm.
Ich habe günstig ein gebrauchtes Univega Alpina SL-240 geschossen, wovon nur noch der Rahmen übergeblieben ist, da die restlichen Teile stark zur "Fettleibigkeit" neigten. Schon die verbaute Kurbel + Innenlager wiegen über 1.300g!

Lange habe ich überlegt ob ich den Rahmen pulvern lasse oder nicht. Die Farbkombi gefällt, aber der Rahmen musste schon was einstecken (Chainsuck, Kratzer, Platzer etc.).

Da ich per Zufall an eine weisse RST F1RST Air mit remote Lockout gekommen bin und die super zu der Farbkombi passt, habe ich entschieden, dass der Rahmen so bleibt wie er ist. Das "gesparte" Geld habe ich dann in Huber-Bushings investiert. Die Kratzer werden evtl. kaschiert, ausserdem schmerzt es dann nicht so, wenn das Bike mal unsanft abgelegt wird.

Nach einiger Zeit und einige Rückschlägen (bspw. ist der ursprüngliche Vorbau auf dem Postweg "verloren" gegangen -  ich bin immernoch der Meinung, dass er wohl gestohlen wurde). Hatte ich dann so ziemlich alles zusammen was man braucht. Das Puzzle sieht momentan so aus:






Die Singletracks sind wahrlich etwas schwer, aber sie sind geöst und ich hatte sie schon daliegen.
Andere leichter 24" Felgen mit 32 Loch habe ich nicht gefunden. Die Alienation Deviant, die ich im Auge hatte, gab es nirgendwo und schmalere Felgen wollte ich nicht. Also blieben die Single Tracks.
Eingespeicht machen sie auch was her.

  

Als Kurbel wollte ich unbedingt eine HTII Kurbel haben. Aus dem Grund habe ich eine FC-M 770 auf 152mm kürzen lassen. Ich finde die Kurbel ist super geworden.

  

Heute habe ich dann den Rahmen vorbereitet - Planfräsen, Gewinde nachschneiden, etwas putzen und dann mal alles grob zusammengesteckt um einen ersten Gesamteindruck zu bekommen. Mir gefällt es schon gut 

      




So, da alles passt, geht es nun ans Kürzen und Anpassen, dabei kommen alle Teile separat auf die Waage.


----------



## trifi70 (7. Juni 2015)

Finde, die Farben (Rahmen, Gabel, Felgen) passen prima. Haste gut getan, den Rahmen so zu lassen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lolobo4 (7. Juni 2015)

Die Werkstatt ist ja unglaublich ...
Würde die gerne mal genauer sehen


----------



## _PETE_ (8. Juni 2015)

@trifi70
Ja finde ich auch. Vor allem weil die Gabel auch eine Schwarze Krone hat.

@lolobo4
Was willst Du denn sehen? Die Totale?


----------



## Taurus1 (8. Juni 2015)

Ist wohl ein bisschen mehr wie der normale Hobbykeller...


----------



## trolliver (8. Juni 2015)

Hm, mein Fahrradhobbykeller sieht auch bescheidener aus. Allerdings kann ich mir gut vorstellen, wie man zu sowas kommt, vor allem, wenn man mehr Familienmitglieder und somit Fahrräder hat. Meine Holzwerkstatt sieht ähnlich aus, und da arbeite nur ich drin. Die Anzahl der Räder werden da durch die Anzahl der handgeführten Maschinen ausgeglichen, dann kommen noch die stationären. Die ganzen Laufräder sind bei mir Zwingen etc.... geht alles.


----------



## _PETE_ (8. Juni 2015)

Wir sind exakt 2 Personen (DINKIs). 
Meine "Holzwerkstatt" sah auch ähnlich aus, aber die habe ich komplett bei meinen Eltern gelassen. 

Momentan habe ich die Option auf die Maschinen eines Zimmermanns  

Wie sieht ein "normaler" Hobbykeller aus? 
Momentan haben wir das Glück zwei solcher "Disporäume" und eine Garage zu haben, somit sind alle Hobbies schön separat versorgt und vor allem nicht in der Wohnung  
Früher hatte ich alle Fahrräder in der Wohnung. Da hing in jedem Zimmer mind. 2 Fahrräder


----------



## trolliver (8. Juni 2015)

_PETE_ schrieb:


> Wie sieht ein "normaler" Hobbykeller aus?


Vor allem unaufgeräumter...  Oder etwa nur für das Foto aufgeräumt?

Oliver


----------



## _PETE_ (8. Juni 2015)

Nein nein. In dem Raum war über ein Jahr lang absolutes Chaos. Vor ein paar Monaten habe ich dann alles umgeräumt und umgebaut. Seither herrscht Ordnung. 

Ein ähnliches System habe ich in der Garage, nur dass die Motorräder nicht an der Wand hängen


----------



## trifi70 (8. Juni 2015)

Die "Werkstatt" is privat?! Respekt! Mir fehlte der Platz im Keller, das Geld für die Anschaffung der Werkzeuge... und die Muße, das so ordentlich zu halten.  

Ich vermisse auf dem Foto: ein Rennrad und ein Tandem.


----------



## _PETE_ (8. Juni 2015)

Ja, ist privat. Ich schraube nur für mich, die Familie und Freunde. Momentan schraube ich nur, ich bin schon ewig nicht mehr gefahren 

Es sind zwei Rennräder (Cannondale R500 und Cannondale R2000 - beide Custom) und ein SingleSpeed-Bike dabei. 

Als Beweis das R500 - von den Anderen gibt es noch keine Fotos, da noch nicht fertig. 
Ich habe noch niemanden gefunden der mir das R2000 inkl. Gabel lackieren kann/will.

 

Tandem finde ich nicht so toll, dafür haben wir ein paar andere hübsche Teile in Planung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _PETE_ (15. Juni 2015)

Es hat sich wieder etwas getan. Alles nochmals zerlegt und einige Teile gewogen.
Alles wieder zusammengebaut, Räder vervollständigt, Steuersatz eingepresst und noch ein paar mehr Teile drangesteckt.





Der Rahmen bringt 2313g auf die Waage. Für ein Fully noch ganz OK 
Die RST F1RST wiegt inkl. Remotelockout, ohne Canti-Bolzen, ungekürzt 1727g und das obwohl fast nichts in der Gabel ist


----------



## KIV (15. Juni 2015)

Zumindest kaum knöcherne Strukturen...


----------



## trifi70 (16. Juni 2015)

Aber linker Fuß sieht nach Fersensporn aus?!


----------



## LockeTirol (27. Juni 2015)

Schönes Bike. Was hat der Rahmen für eine Oberrohrlänge und was wiegt das Rad?


----------



## _PETE_ (4. Juli 2015)

Sorry war die letzten Tage viel unterwegs. 

Oberrohrlänge sind 465mm resp. 470mm horizontal. 

Im Originalzustand mit abgefahrenen Reifen wog das Rad ca. 13.7kg. 
Ich hoffe ich lande in der Gegend um 10.5kg.


----------



## LockeTirol (4. Juli 2015)

Das ist aber kurz! Und die sitzrohlänge 330? Das Gewicht ist super!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sittenstrolch (5. Juli 2015)

Abo.


----------



## _PETE_ (2. September 2015)

Hier hat sich leider erstmal nichts weiter getan. Leider habe ich ein paar "neuwertige" Teile erstanden, die sich nach dem Einbau als defekt erwiesen haben. Ersatz hat lange auf sich warten lassen... 

Zwischenzeitlich habe ich alles nochmals zerlegt und die Lager geprüft, natürlich müssen die auch neu... 
Der Dämpfer braucht auch noch etwas "tuning". 

Bremsen sind gekürzt und die Leitungsführung verbaut. Leider stehe ich noch etwas auf dem Schlauch, was ich als Kettenführung verbaue. 
Gern hätte ich eine die unten und oben führt, allerdings sind diese entweder recht schwer (250g) oder sehr teuer... 

Am besten fand ich ja, dass mein Neffe mich letzte Woche angerufen hat und meinte "Ich wünsche mir zum Geburtstag ein BMX. Die sind voll cool." Naja wenigstens ist es noch ein Bike... Somit gibt's jetzt erstmal ein one18 dragonfly. 

Das Fully gibt es dann wirklich zum Geburtstag oder zu Weihnachten, mal sehen.


----------



## LockeTirol (2. September 2015)

Thema Kettenführung. Ich kann Dir aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, dass dies mit einen Narrow Wide Kettenblatt in Verbindung mit Type2 Schaltwerk nicht notwendig ist. Wenn überhaupt, dann nur oben. Aber selbst das ist schon Gürtel und Hosenträger finde ich.


----------



## _PETE_ (2. September 2015)

Ist aber leider kein NW-Kettenblatt noch ein Type 2 Schaltwerk verbaut.


----------



## ref20444 (25. Juni 2017)

Hey Pete,

wie ist es denn ausgegangen? Schade, dass der Thread im Sande verlaufen ist.

Darf ich noch Fragen loswerden? Die Hollowtech sollte eigentlich hohl sein (hollow und so), bist du mit dem nachträglichen Gewinde irgendwo auf diesen Hohlraum getroffen? Wenn ja, gibt's Detailfotos davon? Was wiegt die gepimpte Kurbel?

Und zur Gewichtsangabe: ist der Rahmen (2313 g) mit Dämpfer, Befestigungs-Kit und Sattelklemme gemessen? Was wiegen die Felgen?

Zu guter letzt: wie sind deine Erfahrungen, hat sich irgendetwas nicht bewährt (z.B. Kabelführung, Lager, Dichtungen, Sattel, Kettenführung, Scheibenbremsen für Kids etc.)?

Spannendes Thema, auch zwei Jahre später


----------



## _PETE_ (27. Juni 2017)

Hi,

erstmal Danke für das Interesse am Aufbau, nach der langen Zeit.

Der Thread ist im Sande verlaufen (bis jetzt), weil mein Neffe eben das BMX wollte. Daher wurde dieses Projekt gestoppt.
Ich hatte schon ein paar Interessenten, die das Bike kaufen wollten 

Zu den Fragen:
Die Gewichtsangabe bezieht sich auf den Rahmen wie abgebildet. nackt ohne Dämpfer, Buchsen, Sattelklemme etc.

Die Felgen sind leider mit 555g sehr schwer. Für andere Projekte habe ich noch ein paar Alienation Deviant Felgen besorgt. Die haben zwar 36 Loch sind aber erheblich leichter. 

Die gekürzte XT Kurbel wiegt 537g (die originale Kurbel hatte fast 1kg 
Ja, den Hohlraum trifft man ganz leicht. Sieht man auf diesem Bild ganz gut.







 



Erfahrungen kann ich noch keine wiedergeben.
Da ich selbst letztes Jahr Vater geworden bin, sind nun erstmal die "Kleinst-Projekte" angesagt.

Ich habe noch für einen Kollegen zwei Commencal Ramones 14" Laufräder mit Scheibenbremse für seine Söhne gebaut. Die beiden sind absolut happy mit den Teilen.
Mittlerweile hat sich auch jede Menge Zeug für diverse Kinderbikes von 12" - 24" angesammelt.


----------



## ref20444 (29. Juni 2017)

Coole Röntgenbilder - die Kurbel ist jetzt steril, nehme ich an.  Jior, der Hohlraum ist zwar getroffen, sieht aber noch verschmerzbar aus. War knapp, aber du hast das nicht schlecht ausgemessen.

Den Rahmen merke ich mir auf jeden Fall, denn das Gewicht ist echt gut für ein so billiges Bike. Einzig die oben liegenden Züge nerven. Das haben sie beim Scott Spark Jr. und Merida Ninety-Six Jr. besser gemacht. Den vorverlegte Schwingen-Drehpunkt kann ich noch verkraften, auch wenn's bestimmt leichter ginge. Kennst du noch andere 24"-Fullies mit großem Rahmendreieck? Gerne auch mit Canti-Bolzen, ich bin ein Freund von V-Brakes.

Ich bin außerdem noch auf der schwierigen Suche nach leichten Kurbeln in 165 mm, am liebsten sogar 4-Kant. Für Tipps wäre ich auch hier äußerst dankbar.


----------

